# Freundliches Miteinander und Rücksicht!!??



## PrometheusBiker (25. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Biker um Heidelberg,

Bisher gibt es mit den Förstern und den Wanderern kaum oder keine Probleme. 
In den letzten Wochen nimmt aber der weg geworfene Müll, wie POWER-Riegel-Papier usw. immer mehr zu. 
Das Neueste ist jetzt, dass jetzt auf den Abfahrten vom Weisen Stein aus künstliche Sprungschanzen und Anrainer gebaut werden. Die Wanderer fühlen sich durch vermummte Gestalten, die wie Geschosse aus dem Unterholz heraus schießen und dorthin auch wieder verschwinden (es sollebn Biker sein) gestört. 

Ich meine, dass man darauf warten kann, dass es Probleme geben wird. Deshalb:

1. Trials im Wald werden nicht gebaut; sie sind eben mal so wie sie sind oder auch nicht sind. 
2. Papier lässt man im Wald nicht fallen, man nimmt es wieder mit nach Hause. 
3. Wer wanderer sieht, sollte so langsam fahren, dass man diese Grüße kann; ein Grüß Gott wirkt Wunder.

Auch wenn ihr mich für einen Spießer haltet; ich liebe das Biken und möchte auch noch recht lange genießen können. 

PrometheusBiker


----------



## Gerald (27. Dezember 2001)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, mann sollte den Wald so verlassen, wie man ihn betreten hat. 

Ich habe bisher auch noch keinen Wanderer gesehen, der sich einen Waldweg umgebaut hat, damit er besser wandern kann. Müll gehört in den Rucksack und nicht in den Wald. Man bräuchte keine Verbände/Vereine die nur im nachhinein versuchen den Mist wieder gerade zu biegen, der vorher durch einige "Wilde" verursacht haben.

Wenn dann in eine Radzeitschrift dann auch noch sowas voller stolz publiziert wird, daß es im Raum HD illegale, umgebaute Wege gibt, gehören die gleich mit abgewatscht.

Bei den Wanderen hilft wirklich am besten ein "Guten Tag" bei langsamen Tempo (auch wenn dessen Hunde einem als fahrendes Steak sehen) als die mit hohem Tempo (fahrt ihr alle permanent Rennen??) in den Waldboden zu rammen.

Gerald      ...bin gerne spießig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrometheusBiker (27. Dezember 2001)

Halllo Gerald, 

danke für deine "Unterstützung"!

>>Wenn dann in eine Radzeitschrift dann auch noch sowas voller stolz publiziert wird, daß es im Raum HD illegale, umgebaute Wege gibt, gehören die gleich mit abgewatscht. >>

Genau das ist der Trial von dem ich sprach. Zum Glück haben sie im MB nicht beschrieben, wo er ist. 

Gruß
PrometheusBiker


----------



## TheEar (1. Januar 2002)

zunächst einmal kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen
Beim Thema Grüßen bin ich aber anderer Ansicht. Zwar wirkt ein netter Gruß durchaus wunder und einige wenige echte Wanderer grüßen auch zurück aber...

wenn man Sonntags bei schönem Wetter unterewegs ist ist einfach alles an Freundlichkeit umsonst, spätestens der erste besorgte Familienvater motz doch noch bevor man überhaupt zum Grüßen kommt. Bei den Sonntagswanderern hab ich die Hoffnung auf Freundlichkeit ängst aufgegeben, die wirklichen harcore Wanderer die man auch Abseits der Touristenplätze findet grüße ich weiterhin freundlich und bekomme meoist auch eine Antwort.

Soweit zu diesem schwierigen Thema

MfG


----------



## der unfassbare (2. Januar 2002)

hallo, PrometheusBiker und Gerald

in bezug auf weggeworfenen müll und den vielbeschworenen wanderergruß kann ich euch nur zustimmen, aber die sache mit der weißen-stein-abfahrt fand ich affengeil (wo hat man hier schon mal bike-park-feeling?) und ich hab' ja fast geheult als der böse waldschrat den kompletten unteren teil mit dem bulldozer überrollt hat. ich bin nämlich - offensichtlich im gegensatz zu euch - nicht der meinung, daß das eine unzumutbare härte darstellt, wenn eine (!) abfahrt ein wenig aufgemotzt ist - im gegensatz zu wasweißichwievielen naturbelassenen (von denen ein gutteil von freundlicher wandererhand geblockt wurden - teils derart, daß der durchschnittliche rentner wohl zu fuß probleme mit der begehung hat - so viel zum umbau durch wanderer).
wenn ihr's nicht nutzen wollt, lasst doch uns den spaß, weil - illegal ist es so oder so!! (2m-regel)

viele grüße
der unfassbare


----------



## Gerald (2. Januar 2002)

Man, mit deinem Vornamen bist du ja echt gestraft, ich hoffe, dein Nachname ist besser.   

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, solche "aufmotz Aktionen" schaden dem Ruf der MTB ler als Umweltsünder, Rowdies, ....
mehr, als es nützt.

Frage an dich: Wenn du Waldbesitzer wärst und jemand würde (ungefragt ???) dein Eigentum verändern, wie würdest du reagieren??? oder gehört dir das Waldstück??

Also ich bin froh, daß mir niemand Fremdes meinen Garten "aufmotzt"

Natürlich lasse ich dir deinen Spaß, aber vielleicht doch mehr im Bike-Park.

Gerald    .......     wenn ich mal in BW radle, habe ich selbstverständlich eine 2 m Latte vor mir (zweideutig, oder  )


----------



## PrometheusBiker (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo "Unfassbarer"

gönne dir ja die Abfahrt. 
Und nur weil es bisher Prolemlos läuft, hat auch noch keiner nachgemessen. 

Aber: dass man diesen tollen Natur-Trail auch noch mit Schaufeln und künstlichen Sprungschanzen bearbeiten muss: das ist für mich unfassbar. 
Und du kannst sicher sein: das geht auch nicht lange gut. Höre schon die Stimmen im Ort. 

Gruß
PrometheusBiker


----------



## PrometheusBiker (3. Januar 2002)

KOMME BITTE BLOS KEINER AUF DIE GLORREICHE IDEE, DEN "MODELLIERTEN TRAIL HIER NOCH MIT KOORDINATEN PREIZUGEBEN. DANN WÜRDE DIE DISKUSSION MEHR SCHADEN ALS NÜTZEN!


----------



## der unfassbare (3. Januar 2002)

hallo, ihr!

möchte nur noch mal schnell dem eindruck entgegenwirken, daß ich mit der anlage dieses  trails irgendwas zu tun habe (da hat sich ja jemand richtig mühe gegeben und zeit investiert - die ich als zweifacher familienvater schon mal nicht habe, genausowenig wie die mehrzeit, die mich eine fahrt nach todtnau kosten würde) - ich hab' ihn lediglich schon ausgiebig genossen und kann deswegen auch nicht so tun, als würd' ich aber die anlage desselben ablehnen.
und gerald: daß dem waldbesitzer (für den ausschlieslich die wirtschaftliche nutzung zählt) diese sache was ausmacht, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, zumal der untere teil ebendieser nutzung auch schon wieder anheimgefallen ist.
ich wünsch mir doch keinen wald, der aus solchen trails besteht, aber EIN weg... - es macht einfach spaß - und jetz' kommt mir nicht mit "wehret den anfängen"

so long...
der unfassbare 
(übrigens ein calvin-pseudonym aus den calvin-und-hobbes-comics, gerald)


----------



## Gerald (4. Januar 2002)

Da sag ich doch nur dies:

1) Als Famielenvater gehst du unverantwortlich mit deiner Gesundheit um, solche Wege zu fahren ==> ab jetzt nur Neckarradwanderweg (deine Familie)

2) Bad Wildbad ist kürzer

3) * wehret den Änfängen*


Gerald    .........  bin gerade noch so gefaßt


----------



## PrometheusBiker (4. Januar 2002)

Hi Du (du=der unfassbare)

macht ja richtig Spaß - die Diskussion. 
Denke, dass wir uns von der Sache her fast einig sind: 

1. Kein Müll
2. Freundlich untereinander auch im Wald
3. Schöne Trails fährt man gerne

und jetzt noch 

4.Keine Schaufelei und Schanzenbauerei im Wald. 

Mal ehrlich: sind Trails nicht auch ohne die künstlichen Schanzen schön? 

Und: es geht nicht nur um die Schanzen, es geht auch um das WIE´; wie wird dann auf diesen Strecken gefahren?

PrometheusBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pagey (4. Januar 2002)

hi,

euer lokales forum geht mich ja normal nix an aber da das ganze ja auch eine allgemeine diskussion ist geb ich mal meinen senf dazu !

1. mit dem müll habt ihr vollkommen recht da braucht man garnicht drüber reden.
2. das mit der schanzenschauflerei seh ich total anders.....



> _Original geschrieben von PrometheusBiker _
> *Mal ehrlich: sind Trails nicht auch ohne die künstlichen Schanzen schön? *



das ist ja wohl nicht dein ernst oder ? du brauchst keine jumps, is ja absolut in ordnung - allerdings ist das trails springen bzw. dirtjumpen mehr oder weniger eine eigene sportart..... du kannst von dir nicht auf andere schliessen !

denk mal drüber nach ??


----------



## PrometheusBiker (4. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pagey _
> *hi,
> 
> 2. das mit der schanzenschauflerei seh ich total anders.....
> ...



Hi pagey, 

hab' ja nichts gegen deine Sportart.  Fragt sich doch nur, wo man sie betreibt. Dazu gibt es doch extra Downhill-Strecken. 

Ich hab' ja auch noch keinen Schwimmer gesehen, der im Fußballstadion ein Loch gräbt, Wasser reinfüllt und Kraul trainiert.
Vergleich ist zwar etwas  übertrieben, aber im Prinzip...

Mir geht es vor allem auch darum, dass diese Aktion zu Ärger führt und man dann beginnen wird, das korrekte Verhalten im Wald zu kontrollieren; in BW gibt es die zwei Meter-Regel. Und dann haben wir gar nichts mehr.

Gut Sprung 
PrometheusBiker


----------



## pagey (4. Januar 2002)

der vergleich mit dem schwimmer hinkt ein wenig...ungefähr so wie wenn man aus deinem satz "mal ehrlich: ist skispringen nicht auch ohne schanze schön? " macht.....

es gibt dinge die kann man nicht abstellen, es wird immer leute geben die sich ihre eigenen trails schauffeln weil 1. so gut wie keine legalen flächen zur verfügung gestellt werden 2. bikeparks auch nicht unbedingt dirtjumps haben abgesehen davon dass es in ganz Ö und D nur eine handvoll davon gibt .....

das ist ja kein neues problem, bmxer gibt es seit ewigkeiten, bis jetzt funktioniert das ja auch zum grossteil...ärger gibt es ja nur vereinzelt.....bei meinen trails im wald kam noch nie jemand der sagte dass es ihn stört, leider denn die leute halten lieber ihren mund und zerstören alles !

gewisse dinge sind einfach nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst...nutzt auch garnichts jetzt gross hier zu disskutieren, ich wollte nur mal einen anderen standpunkt hier darbringen !

bye


----------



## das Tier (6. Januar 2002)

Eines habt Ihr noch vergessen.
Schon mehrmals kamen mir in meinem Revier rund um den Melibokus,als ich in der Dämmerung heimfuhr,Biker mit diesen superhellen über 1000 DM- Lampen entgegen.Ich kam dabei vor lauter Blendung fast vom Weg ab.
Wie reagiert das Wild und was hält der Förster davon?
Ich weiß es nicht genau,denke mir aber,dass man mit sowas auch sehr vorsichtig sein sollte.


----------



## PrometheusBiker (8. Januar 2002)

Hi, 

da ich 

1. begeisterter Biker bin und auch gerne Natur-Trails fahre ohne aber die Natur zu belasten (z.B. nicht bei Matsch auf die Trails) 
2. als Gemeinderat in unserer Gemeinde auch die anderen Seiten (Wanderer, Förster, Jäger) mitbekomme, 
beschäftigt mich das Thema derzeit sehr. 

Hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit einem Jäger.

Deren Probleme sind
1. die "Lichtfahrerei"; das Wild wird aufgeschreckt und aus seinen natürlichen Schonungen vertrieben. 
2. Das Durchfahren durch Schonungen außerhalb der Wege. 

Die Jäger stören die Biker ansonsten nicht. Das Bike wird vom Wild weniger wahrgenommen (weil kürzer und unbekanntes Geräusch) als die Wanderer. Kritisch wird es aber im Winter außerhalb der Wege und zu jeder Jahreszeit  beim Befahren von Trails in Schonungen. 

TIPP: Sprecht doch einfach mal einen Jäger an, damit er euch sagt, wo das Wild sich aufhält und wo man tunlichst weg bleiben soll. 

Im Winter ist es besonders kritisch, weil das Wild geschwächt und damit noch mehr gefährdeter ist. 

Probleme gibt es auch, wenn Wildschweine in ihren Revieren gestört werden. Sie verschlägt es dann ggf. in bebautes Gebiet, wo sie Gärten zerstören und die Jäger dann für den Schaden aufkommen müssen. 

Der Förster hat ansonsten in der Regel keine Probleme mit uns; es sei denn, man fängt zu schaufeln an *GRGRGR*

TIPP ZUM SCHLUSS: Einfach im Wald möglichst oft das Gespräch mit Förster und Jäger suchen. Man erfährt viel, die Natur wird noch interessanter und Probleme gibt es keine mehr. 

PrometheusBiker


----------



## evil_rider (13. Januar 2002)

müll wieder aus dem wald mitnehmen ok, aber trails net umbaune ? niemals da wird geschaufelt und gebuddelt bis der arzt kommt, und ich fahre doch net langsam wenn ich wanderer sehe da gehts mit 60 sachen durch die durch, grüßen kann man auch bei der geschwindigkeit, also wald sauber verlassen aber umbauen macht dennoch spass, wanderer muss man net grüßten macht sich abba bessa nur bremsen sollte man wegen selbigen net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (14. Januar 2002)

so gerne schaufelst, komm zu mir in den Garten. Ich teil dir da ein paar qm zu, auf denen du deine Schaufelleidenschaft frönen kannst, dazu noch legal und mit Genhemigung des Besitzers.

Du legst die neue Rechtschreibreform sehr individuell aus, ach ned schlächt.

Gerald


----------



## black rider (19. Januar 2002)

ich stimme evil-rider völlig zu und falls irgendjemand das trail-book zu diesem trail braucht------ soll er mir mailen. 
zufälligerweise ist dieser trail nämlich mein haustrail (nicht das ich ihn gebaut hätte, des überlass ich dem ortsansässigen downhillverein) aber auf diesem trail muss man einfach heitzen wie die sau.
desweiteren sollte gesagt werden das es einig (eigentlich sogar recht viele) wanderer gibt die meinen sie könnten baumstämme quer über einen halben meter breiten trail legen. weitere feindlichkeiten sind gespannte angelschnüre zwischen zwei bäumen (sehr unangenehm). aber dies alles ist eigentlich nichts gegen die von unten in wurzeln geschlagenen nägel (ja so was gibt es).
abschließend sei gesagt: sollte ich einen von diesen "wanderern"
erwischen, dann ...


----------



## PrometheusBiker (19. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von black rider _
> *ich stimme evil-rider völlig zu und falls irgendjemand das trail-book zu diesem trail braucht------ soll er mir mailen.
> zufälligerweise ist dieser trail nämlich mein haustrail (nicht das ich ihn gebaut hätte, des überlass ich dem ortsansässigen downhillverein) aber auf diesem trail muss man einfach heitzen wie die sau.
> desweiteren sollte gesagt werden das es einig (eigentlich sogar recht viele) wanderer gibt die meinen sie könnten baumstämme quer über einen halben meter breiten trail legen. weitere feindlichkeiten sind gespannte angelschnüre zwischen zwei bäumen (sehr unangenehm). aber dies alles ist eigentlich nichts gegen die von unten in wurzeln geschlagenen nägel (ja so was gibt es).
> ...



Du musst ja ein toller Hecht sein! 

Aber wer schon in sein Profil schreibt: "wanderer ärgern und berg runter es immer gepflegt krachen lassen" bei dem wundert mich dann nichts mehr. 

Ist schon interessant, dass das  DEIN Haustrail ist. 

Und solche Typen wie du, bringen es dann fertig, dass die tollen Strecken  gesperrt werden und bei Benutzung mit Strafen  reagiert wird. 

Das mit den Nägeln usw. ist eine Riesen-SAUEREI und übriges auch strafbar; vorsätzliche Körperverletzung usw. Denk' aber mal darüber nach, was dann so alles  v o r h e r  passiert sein muss, bevor andere so etwas machen. 

Was war zuerst: die henne oder das Ei. 

PrometheusBiker


----------



## black rider (19. Januar 2002)

zu meinem profil: ich ärger nur die wanderer, die mich ärgern.
und natürlich bin ich gegen die verschmutzungen im wald, da es ja an jedem größerem packplatz meist auch außreichend mülleimer gibt und wenn nicht, einfach mit nach hause nehmen.


----------



## TheRider (1. Februar 2002)

Servus ,
sagen wir es mal so es gibt genug Leute die in den Wald gehen ich sage jetzt mal nicht Wanderer dazu , das haben die meisten von ihnen nicht verdient,die aber nichts besseres zu haben als sich über alles und jeden aufzuregen speziell über Biker (mal abgesehen davon es gibt unter uns auch einige schwarze Schafe ) . Einige von ihnen wollen ihre erzieherische ambitionen ausleben und legen dann Äste usw in den Weg (nicht das querliegende Äste immer unbedingt stören )solange das die Würze auf der Strecke ist es ja OK sollte halt nicht kriminell werden .
Im Prinzip bin ich dafür daß , man möglichst jeden von dieser Spezies grüßt , ja und sogar abbremst (Konfliktlösung oder Vermeidung außerdem gehört es eigentlich zu den "normalen" menschlichen Umgangsformen )  man sollte aber auch auf freche kommentare entsprechende Antworten haben verarschen lasse ich mich nicht . Im Wald hat ja jeder seine rechte .
Zur angelegter  Strecke , also soviel hat man wohl wirklich nicht verändert sind ja auch nur etwa 500m und Wanderer habe ich noch nicht einmal neben der Strecke gesehen geschweige denn auf ihr wenn sich jemand aufregen darf sind es höchstens die Grünsocken ( besonders wenn sie kleinlich sind )
Ich hoffe daß ich mit meinem Kommentar jetzt niemanden beleidigt habe     in diesem Sinne


----------

